

How does optimizely allow cross domain event listeners? - dennisvdvliet

Does anybody knows how optimizely allows you to select items in their interface?<p>It looks like they include the page as an iframe and after that put some extra layer on top of it allowing you to select certain items.<p>I'm wondering how they do that, somebody has any clue?
======
breck
They iframe does not contain content from a 3rd party domain. They proxy
content through their domain:

    
    
        <iframe src="http://edit.optimizely.com/http://google.com?optimizely_compatibility=false&amp;optimizely_disable=true&amp;optimizely_load_script=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.optimizely.com%2Fjs%2Finnie-www-master-1092.366954744303823947.js&amp;optimizely_log=false&amp;optimizely_cache_buster=1367272480789"></iframe>

~~~
dennisvdvliet
But they seem to allow pages behind some kind of login see
[http://support.optimizely.com/customer/portal/articles/43730...](http://support.optimizely.com/customer/portal/articles/437308-how-
do-i-create-an-experiment-on-pages-that-require-a-login-or-intranet-pages-)

